
Ask HN: Best way to set up an anonymous blog? - b01t
If possible.
======
mattbgates
There are tons of web apps out there that allow you to post and give you the
URL all without signing up for an account or identifying yourself.

I created [https://mypost.io](https://mypost.io) as a way for people to get
things up on the Internet in seconds without registering for an account or
even identifying your email. It does not log your IP address or require any
personally identifying information about you. Easy to use as a regular blog.
Easy to use with HTML and CSS added so you can customize the way it looks.
Even allows for you to remove all the default CSS and add your own.

~~~
b01t
Kudos. Can I have a named blog or similar?

~~~
mattbgates
You could do something like I did. Here is the MyPost blog:
[https://mypost.io/post/blog](https://mypost.io/post/blog)

It is a series of posts and I connect them all together via URL so it looks
like one blog, but really, its just a bunch of separate posts.

You could do something similar.

You can style them to however you want it all to look so they can look like
completely separate posts or all take on a unique look, as if they are part of
a single blog.

The thing that makes MyPost unique, and there are certainly other creation
platforms out there that allow it too, is the fact that you can have your own
unique URL.

So you could do something like:

b01t-blog-post1 b01t-blog-post2 b01t-blog-post3

And so on.

URLs on MyPost are a first-come first-serve basis, and once you claim a URL,
unless you choose to delete it, its unavailable to anyone else but you.

It also is not really public until you choose to share it on your social media
or set in the Advanced Options that you want to display it on the MyPost
display (at which point-Googlebot would do its thing).
([https://mypost.io/display](https://mypost.io/display))

Go crazy with it if you decide MyPost is for you. It is free to use. I don't
have any plans to charge for it in the future. Posts are private until you
decide you want to share them with your following.

It was my first project where I was experimenting with PHP, database, and user
input. I still update it from time to time, but it mostly functions properly
as it should.

------
aminozuur
[http://telegra.ph](http://telegra.ph)

Made by the security-conscious folks who also built Telegram Messenger

~~~
johnnydoebk
So conscious that they've even forgot to configure SSL/TLS certificate.

